#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Qual o melhor Firewall em Ambiente Grafico ??

## Paulo Lima

Ola pessoal

Gostaria de saber qual o melhor Firewall em Ambiente Grafico para se trabalhar no Mandrake 10.1. Se alguem puder me indicar fico agradecido.

Valeu :toim:

----------


## ruyneto

firewall em ambiente grafico?? o que existem sao fornt-ends pro iptables mas nenhum funciona legal e alguns tem falhas ou so funcionam com versões especificas do iptables, o que pode fazer é instalar o monowall que é em ambiente grafico, mas tem de instalar na maquina(como se fosse um linux) ou rodar por um cd, ou vc ler como funciona o iptables.

falkows

----------


## mvcandido

Paulo, é como nosso colega falou, o que existem são front-ends... eu uso fo Firewall Builder (www.fwbuilder.org) e não tive problema algum, ele usa o iptables... Tenho ele em duas máquinas... uma com RedHat 9 e outra com Mandriva Linux 2005.

Flw!
Marcus Vinícius.

----------


## gargwlas

> firewall em ambiente grafico?? o que existem sao fornt-ends pro iptables mas nenhum funciona legal e alguns tem falhas ou so funcionam com versões especificas do iptables, o que pode fazer é instalar o monowall que é em ambiente grafico, mas tem de instalar na maquina(como se fosse um linux) ou rodar por um cd, ou vc ler como funciona o iptables.
> 
> falkows



fiquei intrigado :? 


tipo... esse ambiente grafico é só pra controlar o firewall?? comé q é?? :toim:

----------


## mvcandido

Ele é uma interface gráfica que agiliza e facilita seu trabalho... mas o firewall funciona com o iptables por trás... dê uma olhada no site... vai entender...

FLW!

----------


## fredy10

Eu utilizo o IPCop que você instala e ele já vem todo pronto. Tem várias opções e me serve perfeitamente.

Utilizo também o add-on Block Outgoing Traffic que faz facilmente regras para as redes. Acho ele muito bom. Utilizo com 3 placas de rede.

----------


## rodrigojoi

Existe o guarddog e o firestarter eu uso o firestarter da pra liberar portas especificas que vc quiser.e ainda tem os logs em tempo real nao passa nada.

----------


## mtec

Na minha opnião, o melhor firewall para ambiente gráfico, é aquel que vc abre um terminal, dah um *sudo su -* (se não se logou como root (mas antes configura o sudo :wink :Smile: ) e usa a ferramenta *iptables* para configurar :-D :-D :-D

Rs..rs... :-D

mtec

----------


## mtec

A acabei me esquecendo... use o ssh para conectar este firewall. Depois siga os processos de sudo su - e etc... :wink: :-D :-o

mtec

----------


## tiago.campos

Bom dia Galera...

Bom uma ferramenta legal e o Webmin onde visualmente vc consegue gerenciar um firewall iptables molezinha.. via WEB e pode ser considerado ambiente grafico.

----------

